# Low Fuel Light not working



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

i just replaced all my bulbs in my cluster with new ones(minus the blue covers) and my gas light was working fine that was 6 months ago,bulb is fine,but i let my gas get super low(scary low) and light never came on,gauge works fine,any suggestions,i usually keep my tank full,but i would like to have this light work,any way to test the light(bulb is fine)


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

try switching it with a bulb that you know works for sure. For example, if your hand brake light is the same and you know it lights up when you pull up on it, switch that one with the gas light and see what happens. If the bulbs are being held in T5 sockets, you can take them out and test it (from the socket contacts) with a small 12V battery. If you get a light, that will tell you that the socket and bulb are good so check the contacts on the guage itself where they are held in - maybe just sand lightly. Also see if there are any loose or cut wires around the harness in case you might have pinched something last time you were back there.


----------

